# New Audi S6 owner saying hi.



## TT_05_Stang (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey everyone. My name is Will. First time Audi owner. I purchased an C6 S6, and absolutely love the car. The thing is I mod anything I own and I haven't found many performance parts for these cars. Had it for a couple months now but already modded the front end


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

any mods yet?


----------



## ichi d (May 25, 2011)

hi. try audizine there is more action over there then here. this side of the forum is kind of slow. lol


----------

